# Hey y'all, from Texas! Here's my story...



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Madisonarlan (Apr 1, 2011)

gaelgirl said:


> Welcome to the forum!



Thank you!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome. That is always a good thing to have your dreams come true. He sounds lovely. I have paints 4 of them and they are a lot of fun. the best thing about paints is that no two are ever alike. Have fun and welcome to the forum.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations!!!


----------



## Madisonarlan (Apr 1, 2011)

@ equus717- Yes, I am so excited! He is very lovely, I'm a lucky girl. And thank you so much!

@ HopalongCassidy- Thank you!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Madison, and welcome to the forum! 
That is really exciting, getting your first horse! I hope things work out for you. 
That's very wise having the vet and farrier out right away. They will have good incite for you.

Love to see pics when you get a chance, what are you calling him?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy from another Texan . Congrats on getting a horse of your own!! That's wonderful and I am looking forward to hearing all about him and seeing some pictures of the pretty boy.


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

Lucky you! I had to wait 35 yrs for my dreams to come true. I am also a Texan and just got my first 2 horses 1 is a paint and the other an OTTB. A big welcome to you and congrats. I am excited for you!


----------



## Madisonarlan (Apr 1, 2011)

@ SpiritedLittleCopperSpots- Thank you so much! I will try and post some photos today. I haven't thought of a name yet but I think I may get to know his personality first. 

@ smrobs- Thank you! It's nice to meet another Texan! I can't wait until I get him either. I'm hoping it will be very soon! Possibly, next week. 

@ capades- Thank you very much! I am so blessed that this opportunity has come up.


----------



## Madisonarlan (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is a photo of my lovely boy! I'm going to see him today and hopefully check out some stables. I will keep y'all updated.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Howdy from anther Texan! Nice lookin boy you got there. Congrats!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

He is so handsome!
I take it from the big 'ole grin you are wearing in your avatar pic, that he is yours for sure? You look good together.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's gorgeous, congratulations!!


----------



## Madisonarlan (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank y'all so much!  He is mine I just haven't gotten him moved into any stables yet. I've been busy with FFA show. I show goats and so I have been busy with that but after this upcoming week I will be able to get him all situated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:clap:Well, CONGRATULATIONS then! 
Glad it worked out.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sweet. That is awesome. Congratulations of your very first horse. May you enjoy many years together. 

What is his name?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Awww! He is soo cute! Congrats!! I would also love to see more pics


----------



## Madisonarlan (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you all very much! I haven't thought of a name yet but i'm working on it. I need to figure him out a little more and then something is bound to come to me. I'm also working on getting some more photos up!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice he is one gorgeous guy. I love overo paints.


----------



## Madisonarlan (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you! He's a good boy.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello from another Texan!! Welcome to the forum. Congratulations on your new guy! Can't wait to hear as things progress for you, and him. (he's beautiful...)


----------



## Madisonarlan (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you very much!  I will definitely keep y'all up to date on everything. I will try and post more photos today because I got some pretty good ones yesterday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi from a fellow Texan he's completley gorgeous! congrats


----------



## Madisonarlan (Apr 1, 2011)

Picture time! 

*He likes close ups! Such a silly boyy.*









*I bought him a halter and lead rope. I think purple looks good on him. (;*









*Bought him some feed! Boy, was he hungry!*









*He let me ride him! Bare back. <3*


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

He does look good in purple


----------



## Madisonarlan (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank youu! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome! Purple is definatly his color!


----------



## Madisonarlan (Apr 1, 2011)

Agreed! (;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, congratulations! I love stories like yours, you must be so excited.
He's a handsome boy and I'm sure you'll have tons of fun with him!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Madisonarlan (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you so much! I am tons excited! I can't wait until he is stabled. My FFA show is through and now I have more time to focus on finding him a place to stay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

If you dont mind me asking where in TX are you located? You can PM me the answer if you don't feel like sharing publicly.


----------



## Madisonarlan (Apr 1, 2011)

I sent you a PM. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Madisonarlan (Apr 1, 2011)

I got him everyone! He's mine! It's official as of today!

The vet came out and gave him shots and said he looked great and they did some blood tests and we should have our results back by Sunday or Monday he said. He listened to the vet though and was a very good boy. AND, I named him. I have named him Koda. It means friend. I just love indian names and I thought it fit him well.  Also, the weirdest thing happened. The original owner of the horse, whom we have never met before, was out there when we got there. He came up to us and asked if we were taking the horse and he said he was the owner. My stomach dropped! But then he said, "You can have him! He's a great horse and he rides really well I just don't have the time for him anymore." I had THE BIGGEST smile on my face! I couldn't believe he just gave him to me! He said he was 10 years old and his name is Tobacco...but i'm not too crazy about that name. Haha oh! and he gave me a saddle and bridle, free as well! I'm in Heaven today.

Finally, my dreams have come true. <3


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

WooHoo *does silly happy dance*. Congrats!!


----------



## Madisonarlan (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank youuuuuu! I've been doing that happy dance all day. (;


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thats great!!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:hug:Congratulations, so happy it is all official for you now!
That was incredibly generous of him, throwing in the tack as well, wow. Have you tried the saddle out yet?
More pics are in order I would say! :lol:


----------



## Madisonarlan (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks y'all!

I haven't tried out the saddle yet but i'm very anxious to. He's giving it to us today. 

And more pictures will come very soon, once he's all situated in his new home!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats soo awesome! Congrats!! And yes, we will need pictures  

So he didn't even know you were taking him?? How did you get him...? Not that, that made much sense... Like if the owner didn't even know you wanted him?


----------

